# Who is your ideal body?



## bigpump23 (Jun 13, 2003)

What one person has the body you want , when it is all said and done? like who do you look at and be like"man i want his body"

mine is goldberg from the wwe


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

honestly?

this will sound very arrogant! I already have the body I want, I just need a little bit more detail work. 

I have been training for 16 years now, so I guess I am happy with physique.


----------



## bigpump23 (Jun 13, 2003)

i guess when u train for 16 years you should have already accomplished what you wanted


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah Prince!!  I luv your answer.

bigpump, while I think it is good to admire a body that you would like to acheive I also think that people are so darn hard on themselves that they forget to be happy with what they have, what they have done or the reality of what their body is like.  

But, I do admire Holly McPeak (not a supermodel) because she kicks ass on the court and has a great volleyball body.  She is in my journal.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

however, when I was a teen I wanted to look like Franco Columbo!

His book on bodybuilding was the first one I ever read, and since he was short and stocky like me I sort of related to him.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't like the "bodybuilder" look, personally.

I prefer a more athletic look, like olympic sprinters, for instance.

That said, if i catch WWF on TV on occasions, there are some lads on there who look awesome.

I'd wager that up close in real-life they probably are "too big" for my liking though.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> however, when I was a teen I wanted to look like Franco Columbo!



I don't understand. Franco would have only been about 8 years old when _you_ were a teen! 

I must agree with TCD. And believe me, doing this twice in one week is a true test of my pride.  But, the almost cartoon-like physiques we see in body buiding today just don't inspire me that much. I would much rather lean and healthy, able to perform athletically, as opposed to being an oversized, monstrous freak. Of course, at this point, while I unfortunately resemble the former, I would never wish to be the latter.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2003)

There are a few guys who I could go with. Shawn Ray has a beautiful physique, he looks hella good at like 215 or so b/c his muscle bellys are so full and his proportion and symmetry is almost unmatched, yet he isn't too freaky. Truly asthetically a great physique.
Then I gotta go with Paul Dillet b/c of that freaky chest vienage. I too have some crazy vasularity in the chest and shoulders so you know, I gotta love that shit.
Third I will have to go with Mike Mentzer b/c he is stacked, yet I think that he isn't so big that everyone can appreciate his physique, he has just a raw manly looking shape to him, but not too freaky. there you go.
 overall I would love to emmulate the physiques of the BB from the 70s b/c of the symmetry that guys like nubret and columbo had, not that I don't love the freakyness, I just have no chance of getting that big.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 13, 2003)

Frank Sepe (non-juiced). i think that's as far as I can take my 6 foot frame ... and that's fine by me.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 13, 2003)

No wait. I want Brad Pitt's body. From fight club.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Third I will have to go with Mike Mentzer b/c he is stacked, yet I think that he isn't so big that everyone can appreciate his physique, he has just a raw manly looking shape to him, but not too freaky. there you go.



you are aware that he is dead, right?

the reason I ask is you wrote about him in this post as if he were still alive.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2003)

yes I know he is dead, I am sorry that I haven't mastered my past participles prince, I wasn't paying much attention to it. He WAS stacked though.


----------



## Var (Jun 13, 2003)

I'd have to go with Franco Columbo too (I'm also the short, stocky type).  He had some crazy pec seperation and overall great symmetry


----------



## spire (Jun 13, 2003)

Mario Cippolini


----------



## perfecto (Jun 13, 2003)

vin diesel is pretty buff


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 14, 2003)

I like the physique of Stan McQuay...my ultimate goal as a BBer.

I also like the physiques of the top sprinters...especially my fellow Canadians...DONOVAN BAILEY and BEN JOHNSON.

I'm not into the 225lb...5'6" pro BBer look...and definately not into the 300lb freaky HUGE look


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Redwolf *_
> No wait. I want Brad Pitt's body. From fight club.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Yeah Prince!!  I luv your answer.
> 
> bigpump, while I think it is good to admire a body that you would like to acheive I also think that people are so darn hard on themselves that they forget to be happy with what they have, what they have done or the reality of what their body is like.
> ...


I agree with CQ, I want the body I had when I was 27, muscular and lean, which I will have again by age 40  

But as an example, the woman David promotes, DeeAnn Donovan has the shape I had when I was younger, except my breast are real, hehe

This is DeeAnn


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

BTW, I am much more beautiful in real life...although she's pretty damn HOT 



EDIT***UMMMM, Forget I said that about being more beautiful, damn she is gorgeous..............I must of still been asleep,


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

Seriously I would have to say if I could look like anyone in the world, MOnica Brant.  And my goal is to age like her.  She definintely is not looking as hard and used and abused as some of her fitness counter parts.  She is built almost exactly like me, the muscle connections and hieght and weight, so she is definitely someone I look to.  This is my fav shot of her recently......


----------



## Akash (Jun 14, 2003)

Brad Pitt. 

And for the record DeeAnn Donovan is one hot mama! She has the best pictures. Luv her!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Jenny Worth,   She is my idol and short like me  !  She has hypothyroidism and yet still is a top competitor!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

I have to agree Jenny Lynn is awesome, anyone who is short and can pull off competing against the gals who are 5'6" and over and naturally lean, more power to you.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh thats, Jenny Worth, not Jenny Lynn!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

OOps my bad, just walked in from the gym and am still a bit outa the loop of my brain power.  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

I swear I am not as dumb as I may seem, LOL  Lets just say it is a blonde thing.     Plus if anyone has ever done HIIT you know it takes a little bit for your head to screwed back on again......


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Don't worry we don't know you enough to be calling you dumb!  YET!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

Ha Ha just wait..........then opinions can fly


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

It's when they get to know you better...THEN you have to worry!!! 

My idea of the perfect body???
Hmmm,MINE in  a better shape!!!(dat will be in about  1/2 month)
I like mine,I would not trade it for anybody else's!!!


----------



## Jem7V (Jun 14, 2003)

bruce lee


----------



## higgy87 (Jun 14, 2003)

The bodybuilder that I like the most is Lee Priest.  We're about the same height which really inspires me.  

As for other people, I really like how LL Cool J's physique has turned out.  And Vin Diesel as well.  I really like the thickness that these two possess.

As for now, I'm pretty happy w/ my physique.  All my friends look at all the success I've had lifting and want to look like I do.  But as always, I'm not happy.  I want to compete in a year or two so I'm always looking to improve.  Something else I strive for is to have the type of body where people see me w/ my shirt off all they say is "DDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!"  I want girls to stare and guys to get mad and make their girlfriends stop looking!

-hig


----------



## wraith (Jun 14, 2003)

i would look just like vin deisel if i were taller,bald,buff,had a deep voice and was half black


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd say Jean Claude Van Damme.  Look at him on the cover of  the movie Lionheart.  Here is one photo.  I'd like to be a little bigger, but he's almost built perfect. http://www.dcphoto.com/images/editorial/vandamme.jpg  I also envied Buff Bagwell when he had cut abs.


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

I like Vin Deisel also.  I'm only 5'10.5" and I have hair (lots of it) so I don't think I can pull off that thickness without looking "huge".  VanDam also has the look to work towards.


----------



## wraith (Jun 15, 2003)

5'10 and 5 inches whats that about lol


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 15, 2003)

LMAO are you ok? read again 5'10.5"


----------



## Mariner (Jun 15, 2003)

Dolph:


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Jenny Worth,   She is my idol and short like me  !  She has hypothyroidism and yet still is a top competitor!



well i used to like her to...until she transformed into a male and had 3 surgeries on her jaw.........at 23 years old? come on women you need more than that.....why screw with your hormones at such a young age.....never mind ever.....well thats just my opinion. plus she will never be allowed back in the arnold classic again because of her roid rages. kinda turned me off.

Elaine Goodlad is the hotty i most admire.

VIN IS THE MALE GOD!!!!!!!no questions about that.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by wraith *_
> i would look just like vin deisel if i were taller,bald,buff,had a deep voice and was half black



 i cant take this post.......too funny


----------



## DanK (Jun 19, 2003)

The dude from those bowflex commercials, he's not that big (looking) but he looks chisselled out of stone, I doubt he's able to maintain that physique for long periods of time (like pro bb's can't stay at show level all the time).


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm pretty satisfied with how I look now (and so is the wife). I do see room for improvement and will continue to work on that.  As far as a role model? I'd like to look like Frank Zane when I get to be his age.


----------

